# Uefa troppo permissiva col psg : spuntano le prove



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2019)

E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione che sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



Se non ne approfittiamo adesso, che sono uscite queste porcate, insieme al City per fare guerra alla UEFA E DEMOLIRE L’FPF siamo dei *pagliacci*.


----------



## andrec21 (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



Magari morissero tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



Mi sono letto l'articolo originale e parla proprio di " parti di bilanci volutamente omesse" se cosi fosse sarebbe la fine del FPF perchè nulla avrebbe più senso. 

Già con noi hanno fatto la figura dei cioccolatai, se dovessero prendere un altra mazzata si minerebbero le basi della UEFA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono letto l'articolo originale e parla proprio di " parti di bilanci volutamente omesse" se cosi fosse sarebbe la fine del FPF perchè nulla avrebbe più senso.
> 
> Già con noi hanno fatto la figura dei cioccolatai, se dovessero prendere un altra mazzata si minerebbero le basi della UEFA.




Magari, MAGARI LOLLO!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.


Vabbè ma qualcuno credeva davvero che il FFP venisse applicato alla stessa identica maniera a tutte le squadre? In questo caso sono sempre i deboli a pagare e a subire le condanne esemplari. Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



pfff hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.


adesso i fans del FPF e quelli del "nessuno lo fa" troveranno altre scuse assurde per dire che noi siamo i peggiori evasori del mondo.
mica dicono che elliott è un taccagnone...


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Luglio 2019)

"uno strumento atto a rendere più sano il mondo del calcio e ridurre le disparità da grandi e piccole squadre"

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma qualcuno credeva davvero che il FFP venisse applicato alla stessa identica maniera a tutte le squadre? In questo caso sono sempre i deboli a pagare e a subire le condanne esemplari. Nulla di nuovo.




Se l’FPF non cade dopo questa, non cade più. 

Fuori gli avvocati, Elliot.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non ne approfittiamo adesso, che sono uscite queste porcate, insieme al City per fare guerra alla UEFA E DEMOLIRE L’FPF siamo dei *pagliacci*.



Convintissimo che senza FPF saremmo cosi potenti? Siamo sicuri non sarà peggio?

Le inglesi ci asfaltano già di per sè per vari motivi, se liberano le redini agli sceicchi secondo me, per noi è molto molto peggio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Convintissimo che senza FPF saremmo cosi potenti? Siamo sicuri non sarà peggio?
> 
> Le inglesi ci asfaltano già di per sè per vari motivi, se liberano le redini agli sceicchi secondo me, per noi è molto molto peggio.



Chiaramente qualche tipo di regolamentazione serve, visto che altrimenti City e PSG ti fanno mercati da un miliardo e mezzo di euro a sessione.

Ciò che non può nè deve sopravvivere dopo questa porcata è l’FPF nella sua attuale forma. 

Un FPF rivisto con un uso estensivo del Voluntary Agreement con proiezioni molto più estese nel tempo per il break-even (e, quindi, con passivi di bilancio decisamente più larghi permessi, nei primi anni, che sono fondamentali per ricostruire) invece potrebbe andare.

Insomma, la totale deregolamentazione non è fattibile, ma nemmeno un FPF restrittivo come quello attuale lo è. Specie dopo che sono venute alla luce robe come questa.

L’FPF nella sua forma attuale rende virtualmente impossibile per un club che non è mai stato top o che non lo è più e deve risalire (come noi) di poterlo fare.

Se l’FPF fosse entrato in vigore nella sua attuale forma nel 2007/2008, quando la Juve risaliva dalla B, ora sarebbero si e no al nostro livello. Sono ciò che sono perché hanno potuto investire e fare tanti errori prima dell’implementazione dell’FPF, errori che col sistema attuale per loro sarebbero stati zavorre enormi e li avrebbero bloccati per anni.

Invece la base per l’aumento di fatturato, il circolo virtuoso, lo hanno innescato prima che le restrizioni dell’FPF venissero implementate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pfff hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.



C'è una leggere differenza tra "i discorsi da bar" e accuse vere supportate dai fatti e prove concrete..nel dettaglio è la differenza tra la nobilissima professione del giornalismo investigativo, e quella patetica del giornalaio su twitter molto in voga oggi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Luglio 2019)

Speriamo che finalmente qualcosa si smuova.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è una leggere differenza tra "i discorsi da bar" e accuse vere supportate dai fatti e prove concrete..nel dettaglio è la differenza tra la nobilissima professione del giornalismo investigativo, e quella patetica del giornalaio su twitter molto in voga oggi



non ti seguo.
hai bisogno di prove concrete sul psg? mi sembra assurdo. ma sapevo di dover leggere risposte assurde
non sapevo fossi anche tu un fan del FPF...

comunque quella delle prove concrete la sentivo anche nel 2006 per moggi, è una scusa davvero scarsa quando basterebbe chiedere ai sassi per sapere certe cose


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Luglio 2019)

Se vogliono davvero permettere a tutti di crescere e premiare capacità e lungimiranza, che appongano regole ferree sui vivai e sul numero di calciatori cresciuti in esso, una parte obbligatoriamente TITOLARI e un'altra iscritta al campionato. Inoltre, dovrebbero uniformare tutte le massime serie europee sia per il numero di squadre, che per numero di tesserati e per tetto ingaggi, sforato il quale si pagano multe salatissime da distribuire ai vivai delle altre. A questo punto le società sarebbero costrette tutte a lavorare principalmente sui propri settori giovanili, potendo acquistare sul mercato internazionale pochi elementi, che facciano davvero la differenza, e non per mere opportunità economiche o peggio, traffici illeciti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ti seguo.
> hai bisogno di prove concrete sul psg? mi sembra assurdo. ma sapevo di dover leggere risposte assurde
> non sapevo fossi anche tu un fan del FPF...
> 
> comunque quella delle prove concrete la sentivo anche nel 2006 per moggi, è una scusa davvero scarsa quando basterebbe chiedere ai sassi per sapere certe cose



Ripeto, i nostri sono discorsi da bar...in tribunale ci vai con le prove, e devono essere inattaccabili non i "lo sanno tutti"

Non ho mai detto di essere un fan del ffp..ho sempre detto che se ci sono delle regole vanno rispettate..se non si condividono si fa la guerra per cambiarle ma fintanto che sussistono chi le infrange bara...vale per tutto nella vita


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, i nostri sono discorsi da bar...in tribunale ci vai con le prove, e devono essere inattaccabili non i "lo sanno tutti"
> 
> Non ho mai detto di essere un fan del ffp..ho sempre detto che se ci sono delle regole vanno rispettate..se non si condividono si fa la guerra per cambiarle ma fintanto che sussistono chi le infrange bara...vale per tutto nella vita



io in tribunale non ci vado di certo. parlo sul forum ed è ridicolo che uno mi parli di prove certe quando in 20 giorni prendi neymar e mbappe. è chiaro che se non fai magheggi sfori di brutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



Buttiamo giù sto carrozzone una volta per sempre e lasciamo che chi ha i soldi li spenda come diavolo vuole.
Se io ho un miliardo di euro e voglio buttarli per prendermi 7 o 8 campioni mondiali DEVO poterlo fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Convintissimo che senza FPF saremmo cosi potenti? Siamo sicuri non sarà peggio?
> 
> Le inglesi ci asfaltano già di per sè per vari motivi, se liberano le redini agli sceicchi secondo me, per noi è molto molto peggio.



è vero.
infatti non ha senso il FPF ma nemmeno liberalizzare tutto.
anche in guerra ci sono delle regole, devono esserci anche nel calcio.

ma non regole pro juve e real, regole.






Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Buttiamo giù sto carrozzone una volta per sempre e lasciamo che chi ha i soldi li spenda come diavolo vuole.
> Se io ho un miliardo di euro e voglio buttarli per prendermi 7 o 8 campioni mondiali DEVO poterlo fare.



sbagli....
e poi noi non spenderemmo una lira con elliott...


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pfff hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.
> 
> 
> adesso i fans del FPF e quelli del "nessuno lo fa" troveranno altre scuse assurde per dire che noi siamo i peggiori evasori del mondo.
> mica dicono che elliott è un taccagnone...


Io sono convinto che il FPF sia una grossa pagliacciata e che il Milan non merita di essere messo in croce dai parrucconi della UEFA come sta succedendo da anni..
Però sono convinto che il problema Elliot ce l'abbia, o meglio, il Milan ha un problema politico con la UEFA.
Sono convinto che se potesse Elliot investirebbe il necessario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io in tribunale non ci vado di certo. parlo sul forum ed è ridicolo che uno mi parli di prove certe quando in 20 giorni prendi neymar e mbappe. *è chiaro che se non fai magheggi sfori di brutto*.



Mai visto i bilanci del PSG quindi non mi esprimo..le nostre sono sensazioni..

Ovvio che qui dentro scriviamo quello che ci pare..ci mancherebbe..

Io mi riferivo a quel tuo sminuente "pfff hanno scoperto l'acqua calda"..certo, lo sapevamo tutti..ma come ti dicevo con i "lo sanno tutti" non ci vinci i processi..per quelli servono le prove..noi ci fermiamo alle chiacchiere, onore a chi di lavoro investiga e tira fuori le prove con cui incastrare chi bara


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Buttiamo giù sto carrozzone una volta per sempre e lasciamo che chi ha i soldi li spenda come diavolo vuole.
> Se io ho un miliardo di euro e voglio buttarli per prendermi 7 o 8 campioni mondiali DEVO poterlo fare.



Circa il buttare giù il carrozzone siamo tutti d'accordo, suppongo.

Ma l'altro discorso di poter spendere a piacimento causa un contraddittorio. Invalidi un meccanismo e poi riproponi le condizioni affinché si verifichi nuovamente ? Responso negativo a mio parere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Buttiamo giù sto carrozzone una volta per sempre e lasciamo che chi ha i soldi li spenda come diavolo vuole.
> Se io ho un miliardo di euro e voglio buttarli per prendermi 7 o 8 campioni mondiali DEVO poterlo fare.



Sono il primo a dire di buttare giù l’FPF come è stato concepito, ma senza una minima regolamentazione davvero PSG E CITY si spartirebbero le Champions per i prossimi 20 anni.

Farebbero delle rose chilometriche dove uno come Hazard sarebbe la terza riserva, non so se mi spiego.

Prenderebbero gente come De Ligt solo per farla stare in panchina.

Come ho detto, regolamentazione si, ma uso estensivo del voluntary agreement (se la proprietà fornisce garanzie, ovvio che la UEFA non può darlo al primo Yogurt li che si presenta). Così si preserva la competitive balance che nè la deregolamentazione totale nè l’attuale politica ultra restrittiva favorisce.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Circa il buttare giù il carrozzone siamo tutti d'accordo, suppongo.
> 
> Ma l'altro discorso di poter spendere a piacimento causa un contraddittorio. Invalidi un meccanismo e poi riproponi le condizioni affinché si verifichi nuovamente ? Responso negativo a mio parere.



Ma infatti...

Se l’attuale sistema rende possibile solo a 5/6 clubs di fare la voce grossa, la deregolamentazione proposta da Trumpusconi toglierebbe qualunque velleità sportiva europea a chiunque non si chiami PSG o Manchester City.

Nemmeno Real e Barca potrebbero competere con Clubs che hanno la ricchezza di interi Stati dietro di loro.

Tutti i clubs a parte Manchester City e PSG sarebbero relegati nei ghetti nazionali e la loro massima aspirazione sarebbe vincere lo scudetto. Di più nessuno potrebbe fare (e se già adesso in Francia il campionato non ha senso, anche la Premier verrebbe rovinata, perché il Manchester City diventerebbe talmente forte da essere inavvicinabile per chiunque).

Champions League e mondiale per club (che conta una mazza rispetto alla Champions, ma tant’è) sarebbero appannaggio dei clubs degli sceicchi e basta.

Senza mettere limiti di alcun tipo ai soldi che le proprietà possono mettere dentro si andrebbe verso questo scenario.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma qualcuno credeva davvero che il FFP venisse applicato alla stessa identica maniera a tutte le squadre? In questo caso sono sempre i deboli a pagare e a subire le condanne esemplari. Nulla di nuovo.



Che novità, eh?!

Che chi invoca continuamente il FPF (non si sa per quale ragione o forse si) e chi se ne fa beffe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero.
> infatti non ha senso il FPF ma nemmeno liberalizzare tutto.
> anche in guerra ci sono delle regole, devono esserci anche nel calcio.
> 
> ...



Perfetto, la pensiamo allo stesso modo sulle regole.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



Ma il caso del City poi? Non dovevano escluderli dalla Champions? Per ora il nulla


----------



## Davidoff (25 Luglio 2019)

L'unico modo sensato di applicare il fpf è quello di imporre fasce di salary cap e obbligo di tot titolari nazionali e/o team formed. In qualsiasi altro modo non c'è alcuna possibilità di competere con il club degli amichetti ricchi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Circa il buttare giù il carrozzone siamo tutti d'accordo, suppongo.
> 
> Ma l'altro discorso di poter spendere a piacimento causa un contraddittorio. Invalidi un meccanismo e poi riproponi le condizioni affinché si verifichi nuovamente ? Responso negativo a mio parere.



Ho capito ma allora o implementiamo un sistema modello NBA con Draft e Salary Cap oppure ci tocca attaccarci al tram.
Non puoi limitare lo strapotere economico o crei un club di super elite chiusissimo (come ora)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'unico modo sensato di applicare il fpf è quello di imporre fasce di salary cap e obbligo di tot titolari nazionali e/o team formed. In qualsiasi altro modo non c'è alcuna possibilità di competere con il club degli amichetti ricchi.



Secondo me già quello che ho detto io sarebbe più che sufficiente.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma allora o implementiamo un sistema modello NBA con Draft e Salary Cap oppure ci tocca attaccarci al tram.
> Non puoi limitare lo strapotere economico o crei un club di super elite chiusissimo (come ora)



Possibilmente. Credo che strumenti per equalizzare in una certa misura il panorama calcistico a livello finanziario esistano, siano essi il salary cap o altre forme di limitazioni come citate da te. Poi ovviamente ci vuole la volontà politica (e l'assenza di malizia intenzionale) per implementarle correttamente.

Va bene che il calcio è molto business e poco sport, ma basare le performances di una squadra soltanto sulle disponibiltà economiche corrisponde ad azzerare storia e tradizioni. Sarebbero allora imperi economici che si ritrovano a giocare a tornei di calcetto a 11, non so quanto potrebbe essere interessante. Poi, oh, se vogliono inventarsi quest'altro sport per puri scopi di $$$, allora va bene tutto. Spero che ora il mio concetto sia più chiaro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Possibilmente. Credo che strumenti per equalizzare in una certa misura il panorama calcistico a livello finanziario esistano, siano essi il salary cap o altre forme di limitazioni come citate da te. Poi ovviamente ci vuole la volontà politica (e l'assenza di malizia intenzionale) per implementarle correttamente.
> 
> Va bene che il calcio è molto business e poco sport, ma basare le performances di una squadra soltanto sulle disponibiltà economiche corrisponde ad azzerare storia e tradizioni. Sarebbero allora imperi economici che si ritrovano a giocare a tornei di calcetto a 11, non so quanto potrebbe essere interessante. Poi, oh, se vogliono inventarsi quest'altro sport per puri scopi di $$$, allora va bene tutto. Spero che ora il mio concetto sia più chiaro.



Il salary cap non so se ci converrebbe, per me le misure devono essere altre (e ho provato a dare un suggerimento su quali potrebbero essere).

Comunque sia, l’FPF nella sua forma attuale ha vita breve. Di questo possiamo esserne certi al 100%.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il salary cap non so se ci converrebbe, per me le misure devono essere altre (e ho provato a dare un suggerimento su quali potrebbero essere).
> 
> Comunque sia, l’FPF nella sua forma attuale ha vita breve. Di questo possiamo esserne certi al 100%.



Ma certo, io non sono un esperto, questi paradigmi di gestione sono solamente esempi.

Aggiungo a margine che la prima regola da applicare deve essere la totale ed incondizionata trasparenza nella gestione del club. 
Insieme a questo deve andare a braccetto una vera giustizia sportiva, non i teatrini con processi, ricorsi TAS e quant'altro. Chi sgarra paga certo.

E ricordiamoci (non rivolto a te) che noi, nonostante stiamo soffrendo l'FFP, critichiamo gli operati delle altre società quando siamo stati (o forse lo siamo ancora) poco più di una lavanderia …


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, io non sono un esperto, questi paradigmi di gestione sono solamente esempi.
> 
> Aggiungo a margine che la prima regola da applicare deve essere la totale ed incondizionata trasparenza nella gestione del club.
> Insieme a questo deve andare a braccetto una vera giustizia sportiva, non i teatrini con processi, ricorsi TAS e quant'altro. Chi sgarra paga certo.
> ...



Concordo su tutto.

Riguardo all’ultima frase, penso che l’affare Yogurt Li sia esplicativo. Anche lì, manca la “pistola fumante” ma, come per il PSG e l’FPF, cosa sia successo ormai lo hanno capito tutti.

Sul salary cap ricordo che ne parlava Zosimo che di salary cap se ne intende e diceva che sarebbe un palo nel culo peggiore perfino dell’FPF nella sua forma attuale.

Per questo ho detto che secondo me le soluzioni potrebbero essere altre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che il FPF sia una grossa pagliacciata e che il Milan non merita di essere messo in croce dai parrucconi della UEFA come sta succedendo da anni..
> Però sono convinto che il problema Elliot ce l'abbia, o meglio, il Milan ha un problema politico con la UEFA.
> Sono convinto che se potesse Elliot investirebbe il necessario.



non credo, metterà il giusto per la rivalutazione. 
se con 1 euro rivaluta 2 e se con 10 euro rivaluta 11 e vince 4 champions, lui mette volentieri un euro e se ne sbatte di tutto


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Luglio 2019)

"Non è vero, è tutto un gombloddoh degli ammeregani che ce l'hanno con la UEFA buona che fa rispettare le regole. Le regole, le regole, le regole. Adoriamo la regola in quanto tale, fonte suprema di ogni salvezza. Il contesto e le differenze applicative, anche se discriminatorie, non contano! Conta la regola! Noi schifosi del Milan, debitori e peccatori, ci dobbiamo conformare alla regola dell'Uefabbuona che ci riscatterà e ci monderà da ogni peccato. Pentiamoci amaramente, e saremo salvati da Santa Plusvalenza, taroccando il conto economico, come fanno tutti, perché lo scopo della regola è avere i conti in ordine e trasparenti per evitare il fallimentohhh. Obbediamo alla regola e padron Ceferin ci ricompenserà grandemente. Ora ripetiamo tutti insieme: viva la UEFA che ci bastona, viva la UEFA che ci bastona, viva la UEFA che ci bastona. Libera nos a buffis e fai fare quel che vogliono agli sceicchi. UEFA è imparziale, siamo noi a essere corrotti ed è giusto che ci puniscano. Amen". [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] a me ricorda lo stesso dogmatismo verso le regole UE, non ti pare? Italia cattiva che deve scontare il suo essere tale attraverso le salvifiche regole UE che ci trasformeranno in un bel paese nordico senza conflitti sociali, qualunque sia il prezzo da far pagare alle classi più povere.


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2019)

Comunque non capisco tutti quelli che scrivono che questo fatto deve portare alla fine del FPF.
QUI non è il FPF a dovere sparire (o meglio può sparire ma non solo lui) ma PSG e UEFA. 
Loro 2 hanno fatto cose irregolari... E loro 2 devono pagare. 
Invece nel migliore dei casi cambieranno leggermente il FPF, il PSG non sarà sanzionato e chi fa le porcate in UEFA continuerà a dirigere e mettersi i soldi dei sceicchi in saccoccia...
Nel peggiore dei casi verrà insabbiato tutto. 

Io sono disgustato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mai visto i bilanci del PSG quindi non mi esprimo..le nostre sono sensazioni..
> 
> Ovvio che qui dentro scriviamo quello che ci pare..ci mancherebbe..
> 
> Io mi riferivo a quel tuo sminuente "pfff hanno scoperto l'acqua calda"..certo, lo sapevamo tutti..ma come ti dicevo con i "lo sanno tutti" non ci vinci i processi..per quelli servono le prove..noi ci fermiamo alle chiacchiere, onore a chi di lavoro investiga e tira fuori le prove con cui incastrare chi bara



allora mi sono spiegato male. non sminuivo la ricerca ma la notizia in se, presentata come una "novità"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco tutti quelli che scrivono che questo fatto deve portare alla fine del FPF.
> QUI non è il FPF a dovere sparire (o meglio può sparire ma non solo lui) ma PSG e UEFA.
> Loro 2 hanno fatto cose irregolari... E loro 2 devono pagare.
> Invece nel migliore dei casi cambieranno leggermente il FPF, il PSG non sarà sanzionato e chi fa le porcate in UEFA continuerà a dirigere e mettersi i soldi dei sceicchi in saccoccia...
> ...



Non la fine dell’FPF, la fine delle attuali normative ultrarestrittive. Mi pare il minimo.


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non la fine dell’FPF, la fine delle attuali normative ultrarestrittive. Mi pare il minimo.



Non cambia nulla... Devono pagare le persone del UEFA e del PSG. 
Se cambiano solo le regole senza mandare in galera chi fa accordi sotto banco allora e la fine di tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla... Devono pagare le persone del UEFA e del PSG.
> Se cambiano solo le regole senza mandare in galera chi fa accordi sotto banco allora e la fine di tutto.



Il PSG e chi è responsabile di ciò deve pagare, ma devono anche rivedere le attuali normative. Perfino Infantino l’ha detto, recentemente.

Che questo sistema cristallizzi i rapporti di forza è ormai evidente anche ai depensanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> allora mi sono spiegato male. non sminuivo la ricerca ma la notizia in se, presentata come una "novità"



La novità è che pare ci siano delle prove concrete a sostegno delle precedenti illazioni..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Se l’attuale normativa dell’FPF ci fosse stata nel 1986 il Milan non sarebbe mai tornato grande. Sarebbe sempre rimasto una nobile decaduta e quest’anno staremmo a celebrare il cinquantennale della nostra seconda e ultima Champions, e gli scarpari che ci siamo sorbiti negli ultimi sette anni ce li saremmo sorbiti da tempo talmente immemore che ormai non penseremmo neanche più per scherzo di poter vedere un campione vero vestire la maglia rossonera, e ricorderemmo i tempi del Milan 1950-1970 come i granata ricordano il Grande Torino, cioè come una parentesi epica destinata a rimanere isolata in un prima e un dopo fatto di mediocritas ben poco aurea.

Così è, se vi pare.

Sguinzaglia gli avvocati, Iddiott.


----------



## Raryof (25 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Convintissimo che senza FPF saremmo cosi potenti? Siamo sicuri non sarà peggio?
> 
> Le inglesi ci asfaltano già di per sè per vari motivi, se liberano le redini agli sceicchi secondo me, per noi è molto molto peggio.



Al Milan basterebbe spendere bene e poi sfruttare il proprio blasone all'interno dei confini nazionali, Roma, Napoli ecc non se lo possono permettere, un Milan caricato a palla e con una rosa forte è difficile da tenere dietro, una volta passato davanti le altre calano il proprio livello.
Ecco perché è importante per noi poter spendere e tirare fuori cifre all'altezza di un club come il Milan e non come una Roma qualsiasi, sto parlando di operazioni "medie", di destreggiarsi in mezzo a quello schifo di fpf dove il Milan investe alla pari di squadre "non" di pari livello, da sempre, ecco perché siamo dietro, una pessima gestione societaria, una pessima gestione per provare a riproporsi a livello internazionale dove, ad oggi, avviene una ancora più pessima gestione dei controlli economici (come verrà dimostrato presto) che favoriscono "le big" e strozzano i grandi club finiti nel dimenticatoio da anni.
Facessero saltare 'sto ***** di banco una volta per tutte, un Milan dietro a squadre perdenti da sempre che solo pochi mesi fa anni hanno cambiato i seggiolini scoloriti come una maglia degli anni 80 usata ancora oggi oppure "ammoddernato" la pista d'atletica che aveva i colori di un campo di Kinshasa in disuso dal 92... beh io non riesco a sopportarlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Al Milan basterebbe spendere bene e poi sfruttare il proprio blasone all'interno dei confini nazionali, Roma, Napoli ecc non se lo possono permettere, un Milan caricato a palla e con una rosa forte è difficile da tenere dietro, una volta passato davanti le altre calano il proprio livello.
> Ecco perché è importante per noi poter spendere e tirare fuori cifre all'altezza di un club come il Milan e non come una Roma qualsiasi, sto parlando di operazioni "medie", di destreggiarsi in mezzo a quello schifo di fpf dove il Milan investe alla pari di squadre "non" di pari livello, da sempre, ecco perché siamo dietro, una pessima gestione societaria, una pessima gestione per provare a riproporsi a livello internazionale dove, ad oggi, avviene una ancora più pessima gestione dei controlli economici (come verrà dimostrato presto) che favoriscono "le big" e strozzano i grandi club finiti nel dimenticatoio da anni.
> Facessero saltare 'sto ***** di banco una volta per tutte, un Milan dietro a squadre perdenti da sempre che solo pochi mesi fa anni hanno cambiato i seggiolini scoloriti come una maglia degli anni 80 usata ancora oggi oppure "ammoddernato" la pista d'atletica che aveva i colori di un campo di Kinshasa in disuso dal 92... beh io non riesco a sopportarlo.



si ma non è che i soldi non li abbiamo spesi, ma li abbiamo spesi anche molto molto male. Noi i Fabian Ruiz a 30 milioni non li abbiamo mai scovati, nemmeno gli Allan e Zielinksi. In compenso siamo pieni di patacche invendibili


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma non è che i soldi non li abbiamo spesi, ma li abbiamo spesi anche molto molto male. Noi i Fabian Ruiz a 30 milioni non li abbiamo mai scovati, nemmeno gli Allan e Zielinksi. In compenso siamo pieni di patacche invendibili



Anche la Juve tornata in A di vaccate ne ha fatte, specie negli anni di Cobolli Gigli erano una barzelletta. Ci fosse stato l’FPF quegli errori sarebbero diventati zavorre tremende che non li avrebbero fatti più risalire. Avrebbero mangiato fango per anni, anni ed anni, altroché arrivare settimi nel 2011 e nel 2015 giocarsi la CL col Barca di Messi. Quando l’FPF venne implementato loro erano già usciti dalla melma.

Ci fosse un FPF più allentato, con applicazione estensiva del voluntary agreement e piani per il rientro molto più dilatati nel tempo (ovviamente dietro opportune garanzie, cosa che una proprietà come la nostra non ha problemi a dare) anche noi potremmo fare uno squadrone assurdo nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Raryof (25 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche la Juve tornata in A di vaccate ne ha fatte, specie negli anni di Cobolli Gigli erano una barzelletta. Ci fosse stato l’FPF quegli errori sarebbero diventati zavorre tremende che non li avrebbero fatti più risalire. Avrebbero mangiato fango per anni, anni ed anni, altroché arrivare settimi nel 2011 e nel 2015 giocarsi la CL col Barca di Messi. Quando l’FPF venne implementato loro erano già usciti dalla melma.
> 
> Ci fosse un FPF più allentato, con applicazione estensiva del voluntary agreement e piani per il rientro molto più dilatati nel tempo (ovviamente dietro opportune garanzie, cosa che una proprietà come la nostra non ha problemi a dare) anche noi potremmo fare uno squadrone assurdo nei prossimi anni.



Esatto, il fpf non permette di commettere degli errori, è una cretjnata unica, noi paghiamo anche quello oltre agli errori fatti, certo, se poi sbagli pure la gestione delle risorse e il tuo proprietario ti usa come una pezza per "ritornare" delle spese fatte con delle operazioni di vendita da punire con una trentina di ergastoli minimo è ancora più dura venirne fuori.
Ai nostri livelli è così, il fpf ti strozza e strozza (meno) i big clubs che di Champions nemmeno ne hanno vinte, allora va tolto o come dici tu allentato, mai ho visto una gestione dello spettacolo così, uno spettacolo che rende una cerchia ogni anno che passa sempre più stretta e magari ricca/impunita, bello eh?
Comunque prima di pensare in grande dobbiamo pensare ai piccoli passi da fare, 'sta Uefa prima o poi crollerà dietro a tutto il pantano che ha creato, tanto più se dovesse punire ogni anno squadre prestigiose come noi (a noi sì), il Real magari non lo toccano, il Psg nemmeno, facile nascondersi dietro i fatturati o la potenza del proprietario, a queste altitudini si è accettato di non giocare l'EL ma il City o il Psg accetterebbe di non partecipare ad una competizione che non hanno mai vinto ma che li vede grandi e impunibili? il Milan tra qualche anno, magari fisso in Champions, lo punirebbero i lorsignori? io dico di no... allora questi hanno semplicemente la faccia come il ***** che usano per tornaconto personale e danno mazzate a chi è più indietro per far vedere di tenere una certa rigidità di pensiero, poi però qualcuno li stana e zaac, cade il senso di tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Esatto, il fpf non permette di commettere degli errori, è una cretjnata unica, noi paghiamo anche quello oltre agli errori fatti, certo, se poi sbagli pure la gestione delle risorse e il tuo proprietario ti usa come una pezza per "ritornare" delle spese fatte con delle operazioni di vendita da punire con una trentina di ergastoli minimo è ancora più dura venirne fuori.
> Ai nostri livelli è così, il fpf ti strozza e strozza (meno) i big clubs che di Champions nemmeno ne hanno vinte, allora va tolto o come dici tu allentato, mai ho visto una gestione dello spettacolo così, uno spettacolo che rende una cerchia ogni anno che passa sempre più stretta e magari ricca/impunita, bello eh?
> Comunque prima di pensare in grande dobbiamo pensare ai piccoli passi da fare, 'sta Uefa prima o poi crollerà dietro a tutto il pantano che ha creato, tanto più se dovesse punire ogni anno squadre prestigiose come noi (a noi sì), il Real magari non lo toccano, il Psg nemmeno, facile nascondersi dietro i fatturati o la potenza del proprietario, a queste altitudini si è accettato di non giocare l'EL ma il City o il Psg accetterebbe di non partecipare ad una competizione che non hanno mai vinto ma che li vede grandi e impunibili? il Milan tra qualche anno, magari fisso in Champions, lo punirebbero i lorsignori? io dico di no... allora questi hanno semplicemente la faccia come il ***** che usano per tornaconto personale e danno mazzate a chi è più indietro per far vedere di tenere una certa rigidità di pensiero, poi però qualcuno li stana e zaac, cade il senso di tutto.



È come hai detto.

Nella sua forma attuale, l’FPF non permette ai clubs di sfruttare il loro vero potenziale, e ogni minimo errore lo paghi in maniera spropositata.

È palesemente una limitazione della libera concorrenza, come tutte le cose andrebbe applicato cum granu salis, non obbligando i clubs ad attuare politiche alla Mario Monti per (non) crescere.

Allo stato attuale queste regolamentazioni sono come sabbie mobili. La Juve in quattro anni passava da settima a finalista di CL con quattro scudetti consecutivi, noi se facciamo TUTTO bene tra tre anni saremo forse superiori al Napoli attuale, altroché finale di CL, se l’FPF non cambia.

Con altre regole invece potremmo pensare più in grande.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2019)

Questa vicenda dimostra per l’ennesima volta il segreto di pulcinella: il FPF è soltanto una scusa ridicola usata da chi non vuole spendere nel calcio. Chi vuole spendere lo fa comunque, tramite vie più o meno legali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questa vicenda dimostra per l’ennesima volta il segreto di pulcinella: il FPF è soltanto una scusa ridicola usata da chi non vuole spendere nel calcio. Chi vuole spendere lo fa comunque, tramite vie più o meno legali.



L’importante è che questa cosa non passi in cavalleria, adesso.

Non vorrei dover mangiare pane e acqua ancora cinque anni per rispettare questo sistema-farsa.

Lo si cambi una volta per tutte, lasciando si delle regole ma “umane” e che non impediscano la crescita, invece di obbligare i clubs che non fanno parte del cerchio magico dei cinque/sei superübertopmegaclubs con fatturati marziani ad attuare politiche alla Mario Monti per sopravvivere.

Le regole per impedire ai clubs di indebitarsi oltremisura e di andare in bancarotta sono giuste, le regole che impediscono a tutti i clubs che non hanno sufficiente potere politico di crescere, non lo sono.

Per me, come ho scritto nel topic, la soluzione è già all’interno dell’FPF, cioè l’applicazione estensiva del voluntary agreement, a patto che le proprietà forniscano le dovute garanzie.

In questo modo si mantiene fermo il principio di salvaguardare i clubs dalla bancarotta e non se ne impedisce la crescita. 

Ma l’applicazione restrittiva dell’FPF che stanno promuovendo in questi anni non è altro che il pensiero UE attuale applicato al mondo del calcio.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero.
> infatti non ha senso il FPF ma nemmeno liberalizzare tutto.
> anche in guerra ci sono delle regole, devono esserci anche nel calcio.
> 
> ...



Magari potrebbe essere la sua occasione per vendere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Luglio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Non è vero, è tutto un gombloddoh degli ammeregani che ce l'hanno con la UEFA buona che fa rispettare le regole. Le regole, le regole, le regole. Adoriamo la regola in quanto tale, fonte suprema di ogni salvezza. Il contesto e le differenze applicative, anche se discriminatorie, non contano! Conta la regola! Noi schifosi del Milan, debitori e peccatori, ci dobbiamo conformare alla regola dell'Uefabbuona che ci riscatterà e ci monderà da ogni peccato. Pentiamoci amaramente, e saremo salvati da Santa Plusvalenza, taroccando il conto economico, come fanno tutti, perché lo scopo della regola è avere i conti in ordine e trasparenti per evitare il fallimentohhh. Obbediamo alla regola e padron Ceferin ci ricompenserà grandemente. Ora ripetiamo tutti insieme: viva la UEFA che ci bastona, viva la UEFA che ci bastona, viva la UEFA che ci bastona. Libera nos a buffis e fai fare quel che vogliono agli sceicchi. UEFA è imparziale, siamo noi a essere corrotti ed è giusto che ci puniscano. Amen". [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] a me ricorda lo stesso dogmatismo verso le regole UE, non ti pare? Italia cattiva che deve scontare il suo essere tale attraverso le salvifiche regole UE che ci trasformeranno in un bel paese nordico senza conflitti sociali, qualunque sia il prezzo da far pagare alle classi più povere.



Ahaha paragone perfetto, Uefa ed UE sono più o meno la stessa cosa ad oggi. Due istituzioni vecchie ed obsolete. 

Spesso parlo di cifre e posso sembrare uno a cui importa dei bilanci e del FPF , ma non è così. 

Semplicemente credo che, visto che parliamo di sport ad altissimi livelli, il merito non esuli solo da quello sul campo dei calciatori ma anche appunto dalla scrivanie, dai progetti tecnico tattici e dalle scelte che vengono fatte di conseguenza. 
Non proverei gusto a vincere comprando giocatori a botte di 100 milioni ogni anno,non lo troverei corretto, dove sarebbe la competizione? Non siamo mica juventini.

E poi personalmente, trovo molto più soddisfacente e motivo di orgoglio, vedere la mia squadra che punta un profilo giovane e con potenzialità piuttosto che il giocatore già affermato che conoscono tutti. Quando poi vincerai e il nucleo di quella squadra sarà formato da quei giovani che 4-5 anni prima magari potevano puntare al massimo al quarto posto, quella vittoria varrà più di tante altre per noi tifosi . Perché nonostante tutti i soldi questo è l'obiettivo dello sport, ovvero quello di emozionare. 
Il percorso del Liverpool è stato bellissimo ad esempio sotto questo punto di vista. Firmerei col sangue se potessimo avere un percorso simile.
Una volta tornati stabili come blasone e possibilità di vittoria poi, ben vengano i top player da 200 milioni,io ad esempio sogno Mbappè prima o poi, chissà tra 5-6 anni magari. 
Ma la mia idea di mercato sarà sempre quella di dover essere lungimirante e arrivare prima degli altri su determinati profili,anche se hai 1 miliardo all'anno di budget. 

Il problema è che col FPF, tutto questo bel ragionamento non lo puoi fare perché ti impedisce praticamente di investire anche se tu vuoi fare un investimento intelligente a causa magari di errori che hai commesso in passato. Tutto ciò è assurdo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ahaha paragone perfetto, Uefa ed UE sono più o meno la stessa cosa ad oggi. Due istituzioni vecchie ed obsolete.
> 
> Spesso parlo di cifre e posso sembrare uno a cui importa dei bilanci e del FPF , ma non è così.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E’ di poche ora fa lo scoop clamoroso del New York Times secondo cui la Uefa nel 2017 si è bendata gli occhi ,per usare un eufemismo, al cospetto dei magheggi economici dei parigini.
> L’estate incriminata è quella del 2017 , l’estate, per capirci, del doppio colpo Neymar e Mbappé.
> Che qualcosa non fosse chiaro era evidente ma ora spuntano le prove, il quotidiano americano infatti ha pubblicato un rapporto investigativo nel quale vengono descritte le irregolarità legate alla uefa che non avrebbe investigato nel giusto modo. Conseguentemente, sempre secondo il New York Times, le sanzioni comminate non sono state adeguate con un ricorso al tas che ha chiuso la situazione in modo approssimativo . Una situazione nebulosa che mina l’immagine di uno strumento come il fpf.
> Attenzione perchè sempre dall’america sono arrivati scoop in passato che hanno poi anticipato terremoti in seno alla uefa.



Ammetto di godere un po' forumisticamente parlando, visto che son stato preso a pesci in faccia quando dicevo nelle mie discussioni che il fpf è una cavolata, che se si vuole si puo' scavallare e via dicendo. Quando sostenevo la mia tesi parlando appunto del PSG mi sentivo rispondere "Eh ma loro fatturanoohhhh tantoohhh11"


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ammetto di godere un po' forumisticamente parlando, visto che son stato preso a pesci in faccia quando dicevo nelle mie discussioni che il fpf è una cavolata, che se si vuole si puo' scavallare e via dicendo. Quando sostenevo la mia tesi parlando appunto del PSG mi sentivo rispondere "Eh ma loro fatturanoohhhh tantoohhh11"



Ma cosa vuoi fatturare con quel campionato ridicolo che si ritrovano, pare il torneo aziendale di fantozzi.
Il psg ha iniziato ad avere fatturati importanti grazie alla proprietà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Luglio 2019)

L’FPF, per come è implementato adesso, è come una gara a due velocità, dove le auto che hanno di per se più cilindrata e cavalli possono andare senza limiti (si lo so che “tecnicamente” i limiti ci sono per tutti, ma quando fatturi dai 600 milioni in su di fatto l’FPF è come se non esistesse, perché puoi permetterti di tutto), mentre le auto di cilindrata inferiore, che già di per se non potrebbero andare così forte, si trovano imposte dei limiti di velocità che le limitano ulteriormente.

Ditemi voi come è possibile competere in questo modo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Così come è strutturato adesso non va assolutamente bene. Il caso PSG ha reso fin troppo evidenti i problemi della normativa e la facilità con cui aggirare le regole per non incappare in sanzioni. Ad aggravare la componente machiavellica di questa situazione vi è anche il palese conflitto di interessi di El Khelaifi che, oltre a essere presidente del PSG e membro del comitato esecutivo UEFA, è anche proprietario di BeIN Media Group che versa milioni e milioni di euro proprio alla UEFA per l’acquisizione dei diritti tv.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Così come è strutturato adesso non va assolutamente bene. Il caso PSG ha reso fin troppo evidenti i problemi della normativa e la facilità con cui aggirare le regole per non incappare in sanzioni. Ad aggravare la componente machiavellica di questa situazione vi è anche il palese conflitto di interessi di El Khelaifi che, oltre a essere presidente del PSG e membro del comitato esecutivo UEFA, è anche proprietario di BeIN Media Group che versa milioni e milioni di euro proprio alla UEFA per l’acquisizione dei diritti tv.



Ma che abbia vita breve nella sua attuale forma è palese, dai. Oltre che aggirabile da chi vuole e può e gli è permesso (cioè da chi ha peso politico, e in quanto a peso politico l’Inda pre-Calciopoli sembra la Spectre, confronto al Milan attuale) è iniquamente vessatorio per chi non può aggirarlo, imponendogli delle zavorre e, soprattutto, facendogli pagare ogni errore in un modo tale che di fatto le gerarchie vengono congelate.


----------



## cris (30 Luglio 2019)

E ora? finirà a tarallucci e vino?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che abbia vita breve nella sua attuale forma è palese, dai. Oltre che aggirabile da chi vuole e può e gli è permesso (cioè da chi ha peso politico, e in quanto a peso politico l’Inda pre-Calciopoli sembra la Spectre, confronto al Milan attuale) è iniquamente vessatorio per chi non può aggirarlo, imponendogli delle zavorre e, soprattutto, facendogli pagare ogni errore in un modo tale che di fatto le gerarchie vengono congelate.


Ormai è fin troppo evidente che se non cambiano le cose la spaccatura tra questi club ricchissimi e club come il nostro diventerà sempre più difficile da ricucire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> E ora? finirà a tarallucci e vino?


Finirá a tarallucci e vino anche il caso Manchester City, per cui stiamo ancora attendendo la sentenza per motivazioni analoghe a quelle del PSG. La sentenza sarebbe potuta arrivare anche durante l’estate per consentire l’iscrizione a un altro club alle competizioni UEFA, ma non è successo, probabilmente stanno magheggiando per insabbiare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2019)

I lunghi singhiozzi dei violini d'autunno, feriscono il mio cuore con un monotono languore...


----------



## cris (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Finirá a tarallucci e vino anche il caso Manchester City, per cui stiamo ancora attendendo la sentenza per motivazioni analoghe a quelle del PSG. La sentenza sarebbe potuta arrivare anche durante l’estate per consentire l’iscrizione a un altro club alle competizioni UEFA, ma non è successo, probabilmente stanno magheggiando per insabbiare.



DIventa a questo punto evidente a tutti che è ridicolo citare il fpf se poi ci sono club che agiscono oltre le limitazioni fregandosene praticamente. 
Mi chiedo il motivo per cui i giornalisti (o giornalai) che intervistano i soliti personaggi, che usano come scusante il fpf per non cacciare la grana, non citino queste situazioni come esempi di chi spende anche col fpf.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Luglio 2019)

comunque la si pensi sul fpf possiamo chiarire un punto una volta per tutte? il fair play finanziario NON è nato per ridurre le differenze fra le squadre (come ad esempio un sistema di salary cup). su questa cosa si legge sempre molta confusione. il calcio aveva un grosso problema di indebitamento, in sostanza c'erano molte squadre che rischiavano il fallimento o fallivano proprio. detto in maniera semplicistica chi incassava 100 spendeva 200, chi magari incassava 10 spendeva 20 e si è cercato di mettere un freno a questa cosa. e a quanto sembra dai dati pare ci siano riusciti. poi che questo abbia portato ad altri problemi tipo limitazioni alle squadre che voglio investire per risalire (tipo noi ovviamente) è un altro discorso.

ps. se cercate si trova la traduzione completa dell'articolo del nyt in italiano, in pratica per il psg c'è un problema di difformità sulle perizie che giudicavano se il valore della "autosponsorizzazione" turistica del qatar fosse congruo o meno. alla fine è stata presa in considerazione la perizia più favorevole. presumo che adesso bisognerà anche provare la malafede di questa scelta. cosa per niente semplice immagino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> DIventa a questo punto evidente a tutti che è ridicolo citare il fpf se poi ci sono club che agiscono oltre le limitazioni fregandosene praticamente.
> Mi chiedo il motivo per cui i giornalisti (o giornalai) che intervistano i soliti personaggi, che usano come scusante il fpf per non cacciare la grana, non citino queste situazioni come esempi di chi spende anche col fpf.


Ma lo sanno tutti. Questi club giá fatturano più di altri, poi in più presentano sponsorizzazioni fasulle per aumentare ulteriormente il gap con altri club. Nel caso specifico del PSG, per giustificare le spese sostenute per l’acquisizione di M’bappé e Neymar nel 2017, i parigini stipularono un contratto di sponsorizzazione con l’Autoritá del turismo del Qatar per un valore di circa 100 milioni. Questa sponsorizzazione fu oggetto di discussione della UEFA che assegnò il caso all’investigatore Leterme. Vennero quindi contattate due societá di consulenza per stabilire il corretto valore da attribuire a questo contratto: la Octagon e la Nielsen. Siccome le stime prodotte da queste due società non collimavano per niente (per Octagon la sponsorizzazione valeva solo 5 milioni, mentre per Nielsen più di 100), Leterme avrebbe dovuto ascoltare il parere di una terza società. Invece prese per buono il valore stimato da Nielsen, chiudendo di fatto la pratica. Il fascicolo dopo poco giunse sul tavolo di Cunha Rodrigues, capo degli investigatori UEFA, che, trovando ingiusta la decisione di Leterme, chiese una revisione della questione. Il PSG reclamò per questo provvedimento appellandosi al fatto che le tempistiche per rivedere il procedimento erano ormai trascorsi, benché in realtà non vi fossero delle scadenze perentorie. Tuttavia la UEFA diede ragione al PSG che quindi riuscì in questo modo a non incorrere in sanzioni.
Questo giusto per chiarezza.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Luglio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> DIventa a questo punto evidente a tutti che è ridicolo citare il fpf se poi ci sono club che agiscono oltre le limitazioni fregandosene praticamente.
> Mi chiedo il motivo per cui i giornalisti (o giornalai) che intervistano i soliti personaggi, che usano come scusante il fpf per non cacciare la grana, non citino queste situazioni come esempi di chi spende anche col fpf.



io però sta cosa non l'ho mai capita. mica serve la scusa del fpf per dire che uno vuole gestire una società di calcio almeno in pareggio. cioè se elliott (o vale anche per gli altri) vuole spendere in proporzione al fatturato e magari cercare di aumentarlo gradualmente per poter spendere di più cosa ci sarebbe di strano? cioè in base a cosa questi dovrebbero buttare in perdita 200 milioni all'anno per fare contenti noi? dovrebbero "cacciare la grana" perchè sono buoni? noi gestiremmo una società/attività in perdita per fare felici gli altri (tifosi)? a quel punto se pareggi le perdite con le donazioni in pratica sei una onlus.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> comunque la si pensi sul fpf possiamo chiarire un punto una volta per tutte? il fair play finanziario NON è nato per ridurre le differenze fra le squadre (come ad esempio un sistema di salary cup). su questa cosa si legge sempre molta confusione.



Lo sappiamo, e quindi? Ciò non significa che si debba accettare un sistema che toglie a quasi tutti la possibilità di competere.



uolfetto ha scritto:


> io però sta cosa non l'ho mai capita. mica serve la scusa del fpf per dire che uno vuole gestire una società di calcio almeno in pareggio. cioè se elliott (o vale anche per gli altri) vuole spendere in proporzione al fatturato e magari cercare di aumentarlo gradualmente per poter spendere di più cosa ci sarebbe di strano? cioè in base a cosa questi dovrebbero buttare in perdita 200 milioni all'anno per fare contenti noi? dovrebbero "cacciare la grana" perchè sono buoni? noi gestiremmo una società/attività in perdita per fare felici gli altri (tifosi)? a quel punto se pareggi le perdite con le donazioni in pratica sei una onlus.



A parte che il calcio italiano è sempre stato un pozzo senza fondo (il Milan che ha fatto tremare il mondo, ma anche quello degli anni ‘60 e ‘50, non nacque certo con investimenti centellinati e proporzionati), il punto è che anche volendo imporre alle società di fare con ciò che possono permettersi in base al fatturato (e le normative dicevano “incoraggiare”, poi venne implementato in un modo tale che le società non possono di fatto mettere soldi freschi, ma sorvoliamo), senza piani di rientro più flessibili, cioè come dicevo prima, nei posts delle pagine precedenti, uso estensivo dietro garanzie del voluntary agreement per rientrare più avanti negli anni senza la necessità di un break even così rigidamente vicino nel tempo, non crei nemmeno le condizioni per aumentarlo il fatturato!

È per questo che è una porcata. Di fatto congela le squadre nel loro status attuale, cosa che un uso dell’FPF meno rigido non farebbe (pur evitando le bancarotte e i fallimenti che a parole era l’obiettivo iniziale).


----------



## uolfetto (30 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo, e quindi? Ciò non significa che si debba accettare un sistema che toglie a quasi tutti la possibilità di competere.



non mi pare che lo sappiano tutti, come scritto leggo sempre molta confusione su questo punto. e mi sembra importante chiarirlo. poi come detto si può discutere tutto.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (30 Luglio 2019)

Io ricordo sempre che il FPF comunque consente di "autosponsorizzarsi" per una cifra del 30% del fatturato netto, e permette di spendere finchè si vuole in vivaio e stadio/infrastrutture che sono considerati costi "nobili" e quindi non vengono calcolati.Elliot cosa stà spendendo esattamente in queste 3 voci?(domanda retorica ovviamente)


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma lo sanno tutti. Questi club giá fatturano più di altri, poi in più presentano sponsorizzazioni fasulle per aumentare ulteriormente il gap con altri club. Nel caso specifico del PSG, per giustificare le spese sostenute per l’acquisizione di M’bappé e Neymar nel 2017, i parigini stipularono un contratto di sponsorizzazione con l’Autoritá del turismo del Qatar per un valore di circa 100 milioni. Questa sponsorizzazione fu oggetto di discussione della UEFA che assegnò il caso all’investigatore Leterme. Vennero quindi contattate due societá di consulenza per stabilire il corretto valore da attribuire a questo contratto: la Octagon e la Nielsen. Siccome le stime prodotte da queste due società non collimavano per niente (per Octagon la sponsorizzazione valeva solo 5 milioni, mentre per Nielsen più di 100), Leterme avrebbe dovuto ascoltare il parere di una terza società. Invece prese per buono il valore stimato da Nielsen, chiudendo di fatto la pratica. Il fascicolo dopo poco giunse sul tavolo di Cunha Rodrigues, capo degli investigatori UEFA, che, trovando ingiusta la decisione di Leterme, chiese una revisione della questione. Il PSG reclamò per questo provvedimento appellandosi al fatto che le tempistiche per rivedere il procedimento erano ormai trascorsi, benché in realtà non vi fossero delle scadenze perentorie. Tuttavia la UEFA diede ragione al PSG che quindi riuscì in questo modo a non incorrere in sanzioni.
> Questo giusto per chiarezza.



Andrei a cercare su qualche conto di Leterme e di Nielsen...


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> DIventa a questo punto evidente a tutti che è ridicolo citare il fpf *se poi ci sono club che agiscono oltre le limitazioni fregandosene praticamente. *
> Mi chiedo il motivo per cui i giornalisti (o giornalai) che intervistano i soliti personaggi, che usano come scusante il fpf per non cacciare la grana, non citino queste situazioni come esempi di chi spende anche col fpf.



Ti riferisci al Milan giusto? No perché noi siamo proprio uno dei club che ha violato il ffp di più negli ultimi anni dove abbiamo puntualmente speso oltre le nostre possibilità generando rossi di bilancio vergognosi (a fronte di risultati sportivi ridicoli)


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Io ricordo sempre che il FPF comunque consente di "autosponsorizzarsi" per una cifra del 30% del fatturato netto, e permette di spendere finchè si vuole in vivaio e stadio/infrastrutture che sono considerati costi "nobili" e quindi non vengono calcolati.Elliot cosa stà spendendo esattamente in queste 3 voci?(domanda retorica ovviamente)



Bravo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci al Milan giusto? No perché noi siamo proprio uno dei club che ha violato il ffp di più negli ultimi anni dove abbiamo puntualmente speso oltre le nostre possibilità generando rossi di bilancio vergognosi (a fronte di risultati sportivi ridicoli)


Si sta discutendo del fatto che vi sono club che incorrono in sanzioni e altri no. Il Milan mi pare che si è beccato un anno di esclusione dalle coppe e l'anno scorso non ha incassato nulla per le competizioni UEFA.
Quali sono le sanzioni per il PSG? Per premiare il club parigino per le sponsorizzazioni fittizie hanno persino eletto El Khelaifi membro del consiglio esecutivo della UEFA, lui che è proprietario di beIN Media Group e che paga alla UEFA centinaia di milioni di euro per i diritti tv. 
Forse, ma dico forse esiste un piccolo conflitto di interesse nei rapporti UEFA-El Khelaifi.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> io però sta cosa non l'ho mai capita. mica serve la scusa del fpf per dire che uno vuole gestire una società di calcio almeno in pareggio. cioè se elliott (o vale anche per gli altri) vuole spendere in proporzione al fatturato e magari cercare di aumentarlo gradualmente per poter spendere di più cosa ci sarebbe di strano? cioè in base a cosa questi dovrebbero buttare in perdita 200 milioni all'anno per fare contenti noi? dovrebbero "cacciare la grana" perchè sono buoni? noi gestiremmo una società/attività in perdita per fare felici gli altri (tifosi)? a quel punto se pareggi le perdite con le donazioni in pratica sei una onlus.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A parte che il calcio italiano è sempre stato un pozzo senza fondo (il Milan che ha fatto tremare il mondo, ma anche quello degli anni ‘60 e ‘50, non nacque certo con investimenti centellinati e proporzionati), il punto è che anche volendo imporre alle società di fare con ciò che possono permettersi in base al fatturato (e le normative dicevano “incoraggiare”, poi venne implementato in un modo tale che le società non possono di fatto mettere soldi freschi, ma sorvoliamo), senza piani di rientro più flessibili, cioè come dicevo prima, nei posts delle pagine precedenti, uso estensivo dietro garanzie del voluntary agreement per rientrare più avanti negli anni senza la necessità di un break even così rigidamente vicino nel tempo, non crei nemmeno le condizioni per aumentarlo il fatturato!
> 
> È per questo che è una porcata. Di fatto congela le squadre nel loro status attuale, cosa che un uso dell’FPF meno rigido non farebbe (pur evitando le bancarotte e i fallimenti che a parole era l’obiettivo iniziale).



su questo sono d'accordo è da rivedere la flessibilità di rientro per chi vuole provare a crescere. cioè in realtà questo voluntary agreement esiste ma non si è mai visto. fermo restando che a noi con con fassone fu giustamente non concesso visto che era evidente la mancanza di garanzie. però sopra dicevo un altra cosa. cioè pure avendo la possibilita di investire che ne so 500 milioni in due anni con la speranza poi di riprenderne 1000 nei cinque anni successivi non è detto che si trovi qualcuno disposto a farlo. è comunque un rischio di impresa abbastanza grosso, non è che sono costretti a farlo per fare contenti noi. a prescindere dal fpf. questo intendevo.



Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Io ricordo sempre che il FPF comunque consente di "autosponsorizzarsi" per una cifra del 30% del fatturato netto, e permette di spendere finchè si vuole in vivaio e stadio/infrastrutture che sono considerati costi "nobili" e quindi non vengono calcolati.Elliot cosa stà spendendo esattamente in queste 3 voci?(domanda retorica ovviamente)



si, questo è un discorso interessante. retorica nel senso che tu sai già la risposta? bisognerà vedere i bilanci dei primi 2/3 anni di gestione per vedere se c'è stato investimento/crescita in queste voci importanti (anche se vale anche qui il discorso di sopra).



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma lo sanno tutti. Questi club giá fatturano più di altri, poi in più presentano sponsorizzazioni fasulle per aumentare ulteriormente il gap con altri club. Nel caso specifico del PSG, per giustificare le spese sostenute per l’acquisizione di M’bappé e Neymar nel 2017, i parigini stipularono un contratto di sponsorizzazione con l’Autoritá del turismo del Qatar per un valore di circa 100 milioni. Questa sponsorizzazione fu oggetto di discussione della UEFA che assegnò il caso all’investigatore Leterme. Vennero quindi contattate due societá di consulenza per stabilire il corretto valore da attribuire a questo contratto: la Octagon e la Nielsen. Siccome le stime prodotte da queste due società non collimavano per niente (per Octagon la sponsorizzazione valeva solo 5 milioni, mentre per Nielsen più di 100), Leterme avrebbe dovuto ascoltare il parere di una terza società. Invece prese per buono il valore stimato da Nielsen, chiudendo di fatto la pratica. Il fascicolo dopo poco giunse sul tavolo di Cunha Rodrigues, capo degli investigatori UEFA, che, trovando ingiusta la decisione di Leterme, chiese una revisione della questione. Il PSG reclamò per questo provvedimento appellandosi al fatto che le tempistiche per rivedere il procedimento erano ormai trascorsi, benché in realtà non vi fossero delle scadenze perentorie. Tuttavia la UEFA diede ragione al PSG che quindi riuscì in questo modo a non incorrere in sanzioni.
> Questo giusto per chiarezza.



qui mi viene da fare un altra considerazione. il capo investigatore dell'uefa ha scoperto questa magagna, poi l'uefa stessa ha dato ragione al psg. la considerazione è che possiamo fare un sacco di regole bellissime però poi tocca sempre agli uomini, alla trasparenza, all'etica, all'onestà e ai controlli far funzionare tutto nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordo è da rivedere la flessibilità di rientro per chi vuole provare a crescere. cioè in realtà questo voluntary agreement esiste ma non si è mai visto. fermo restando che a noi con con fassone fu giustamente non concesso visto che era evidente la mancanza di garanzie. però sopra dicevo un altra cosa. cioè pure avendo la possibilita di investire che ne so 500 milioni in due anni con la speranza poi di riprenderne 1000 nei cinque anni successivi non è detto che si trovi qualcuno disposto a farlo. è comunque un rischio di impresa abbastanza grosso, non è che sono costretti a farlo per fare contenti noi. a prescindere dal fpf. questo intendevo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì ma adesso oltretutto si sta aspettando la sentenza per il City che tarda ad arrivare, il NYT scrive che la sentenza è attesa "Later this year"... non si sa quando uscirà: nel frattempo sta trascorrendo tempo ulteriore, se fosse già uscita un altro club al posto del City avrebbe potuto iscriversi alla Champions League. Però le nostre sentenze invece devono uscire il prima possibile, perchè club come Torino o Roma devono sapere cosa fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordo è da rivedere la flessibilità di rientro per chi vuole provare a crescere. cioè in realtà questo voluntary agreement esiste ma non si è mai visto. fermo restando che a noi con con fassone fu giustamente non concesso visto che era evidente la mancanza di garanzie. però sopra dicevo un altra cosa. cioè pure avendo la possibilita di investire che ne so 500 milioni in due anni con la speranza poi di riprenderne 1000 nei cinque anni successivi non è detto che si trovi qualcuno disposto a farlo. è comunque un rischio di impresa abbastanza grosso, non è che sono costretti a farlo per fare contenti noi. a prescindere dal fpf. questo intendevo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il punto non è se Elliott lo farebbe (e dopo le parole di Boban sulle ambizioni della proprietà sarebbe ciò che mi aspetterei, visto che non credo che Boban sia un parolaio che dice una cosa per un’altra), il punto è che anche volesse farlo non glielo farebbero fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sta discutendo del fatto che vi sono club che incorrono in sanzioni e altri no. Il Milan mi pare che si è beccato un anno di esclusione dalle coppe e l'anno scorso non ha incassato nulla per le competizioni UEFA.
> Quali sono le sanzioni per il PSG? Per premiare il club parigino per le sponsorizzazioni fittizie hanno persino eletto El Khelaifi membro del consiglio esecutivo della UEFA, lui che è proprietario di beIN Media Group e che paga alla UEFA centinaia di milioni di euro per i diritti tv.
> Forse, ma dico forse esiste un piccolo conflitto di interesse nei rapporti UEFA-El Khelaifi.



Certo che esiste..come ovunque..il calcio è una mafia..Blatter-Platini non hanno insegnato nulla?
Noi abbiamo vissuto nel conflitto di interessi per 30 anni dai...
E quel mafioso di agnelli?

Il calcio è sporco, si sa..non per questo vanno ammirati quelli che barano


----------



## Jazzy R&B (31 Luglio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> si, questo è un discorso interessante. retorica nel senso che tu sai già la risposta? bisognerà vedere i bilanci dei primi 2/3 anni di gestione per vedere se c'è stato investimento/crescita in queste voci importanti (anche se vale anche qui il discorso di sopra).


Sì, nel senso che se avessero voluto avrebbero già potuto scrivere sulla maglia del Milan "Elliott" e ficcarci 60 mln l'anno (dico 60 mln perchè è circa il 30% del nostro fatturato, che stà attorno ai 220 mln).L'Inda sta crescendo anche per questo: il cinese stà ficcando 60 mln l'anno"legali" più altri 40 "farlocchi" tramite delle aziende cinesi dell'indotto Suning.Invece da noi Elliot non mette un euro bucato in sponsorizzazioni, e noi continuiamo a prenderne 15 o giù di lì con l'attuale sponsor di maglia.Per il vivaio non sò, ma anche senza vedere i bilanci, certe cose, se vengono fatte, si vedono ad occhio nudo. Io vivo a Torino e i gobbi, per dire, adesso hanno a Vinovo un training Center enorme soltanto per giovanili(dai pulcini alla Primavera), Under 23 e Juve femminile.E alla Continassa si sono costruiti il training center solo per la prima squadra(!).E stanno già programmando la costruzione di uno stadietto da 6-7.000 posti dove giocheranno la Under23 e le ragazze, che dovrebbe sorgere proprio accanto allo Stadium(che stanno ancora finendo di pagarsi).Tutti questi costi che sostiene la Juve hanno impatto ZERO sul FPF, e fidati che sono tanti, ma tanti soldi.Ed io onestamente non ho notizie di ampliamenti di Milanello, o di acquisizione di altre aree per fare quello che ha fatto/sta facendo la Juve.
Quindi sì, la mia era una domanda retorica perchè a tutt'ora, a parte tante chiacchiere, Elliott non sta investendo nel Milan.Quello che fà è tappare il buco di bilancio a fine anno con aumenti di capitale, anche perchè altrimenti non potresti manco iscriverti al campionato, ma questo non significa investire: significa tenere a galla la barca spendendo il meno possibile aspettando che qualcuno venga a rilevarla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Sì, nel senso che se avessero voluto avrebbero già potuto scrivere sulla maglia del Milan "Elliott" e ficcarci 60 mln l'anno (dico 60 mln perchè è circa il 30% del nostro fatturato, che stà attorno ai 220 mln).L'Inda sta crescendo anche per questo: il cinese stà ficcando 60 mln l'anno"legali" più altri 40 "farlocchi" tramite delle aziende cinesi dell'indotto Suning.Invece da noi Elliot non mette un euro bucato in sponsorizzazioni, e noi continuiamo a prenderne 15 o giù di lì con l'attuale sponsor di maglia.Per il vivaio non sò, ma anche senza vedere i bilanci, certe cose, se vengono fatte, si vedono ad occhio nudo. Io vivo a Torino e i gobbi, per dire, adesso hanno a Vinovo un training Center enorme soltanto per giovanili(dai pulcini alla Primavera), Under 23 e Juve femminile.E alla Continassa si sono costruiti il training center solo per la prima squadra(!).E stanno già programmando la costruzione di uno stadietto da 6-7.000 posti dove giocheranno la Under23 e le ragazze, che dovrebbe sorgere proprio accanto allo Stadium(che stanno ancora finendo di pagarsi).Tutti questi costi che sostiene la Juve hanno impatto ZERO sul FPF, e fidati che sono tanti, ma tanti soldi.Ed io onestamente non ho notizie di ampliamenti di Milanello, o di acquisizione di altre aree per fare quello che ha fatto/sta facendo la Juve.
> Quindi sì, la mia era una domanda retorica perchè a tutt'ora, a parte tante chiacchiere, Elliott non sta investendo nel Milan.Quello che fà è tappare il buco di bilancio a fine anno con aumenti di capitale, anche perchè altrimenti non potresti manco iscriverti al campionato, ma questo non significa investire: significa tenere a galla la barca spendendo il meno possibile aspettando che qualcuno venga a rilevarla.


Questo è il prezzo da pagare per avere speculatori come proprietari. A oggi il Milan si sta autogestendo, Elliott non vuole fare sponsorizzazioni per aumentare il fatturato del Milan eppure credo ne avrebbe le possibilità. Semplicemente Singer non è interessato, possiamo solo sperare che si muovano a vendere a una proprietà ambiziosa che voglia riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Sì, nel senso che se avessero voluto avrebbero già potuto scrivere sulla maglia del Milan "Elliott" e ficcarci 60 mln l'anno (dico 60 mln perchè è circa il 30% del nostro fatturato, che stà attorno ai 220 mln).L'Inda sta crescendo anche per questo: il cinese stà ficcando 60 mln l'anno"legali" più altri 40 "farlocchi" tramite delle aziende cinesi dell'indotto Suning.Invece da noi Elliot non mette un euro bucato in sponsorizzazioni, e noi continuiamo a prenderne 15 o giù di lì con l'attuale sponsor di maglia.Per il vivaio non sò, ma anche senza vedere i bilanci, certe cose, se vengono fatte, si vedono ad occhio nudo. Io vivo a Torino e i gobbi, per dire, adesso hanno a Vinovo un training Center enorme soltanto per giovanili(dai pulcini alla Primavera), Under 23 e Juve femminile.E alla Continassa si sono costruiti il training center solo per la prima squadra(!).E stanno già programmando la costruzione di uno stadietto da 6-7.000 posti dove giocheranno la Under23 e le ragazze, che dovrebbe sorgere proprio accanto allo Stadium(che stanno ancora finendo di pagarsi).Tutti questi costi che sostiene la Juve hanno impatto ZERO sul FPF, e fidati che sono tanti, ma tanti soldi.Ed io onestamente non ho notizie di ampliamenti di Milanello, o di acquisizione di altre aree per fare quello che ha fatto/sta facendo la Juve.
> Quindi sì, la mia era una domanda retorica perchè a tutt'ora, a parte tante chiacchiere, Elliott non sta investendo nel Milan.Quello che fà è tappare il buco di bilancio a fine anno con aumenti di capitale, anche perchè altrimenti non potresti manco iscriverti al campionato, ma questo non significa investire: significa tenere a galla la barca spendendo il meno possibile aspettando che qualcuno venga a rilevarla.



allora, provo a dirti come la vedo io:
- il discorso juve e infrastrutture per giovanili/under 23/femminile ecc. so che sembra brutto dirlo ma la juve sta avanti a noi ma di tanto proprio. secondo me pretendere che uno arrivi (uno qualsiasi dico e non elliott) e ci colmi questo gap in pochi mesi è difficile. la speranza è che facciano questi investimenti anche da noi nel corso degli anni.
- il discoso inter anche qui indubbiamente è vero, loro hanno trovato una proprietà molto solida (e qui molti li deridevano o li deridono ancora adesso) che ha aumentato subito il fatturato con la sponsorizzazione del centro sportivo e altri sponsor dalla cina. se posso dire il fatto che suning sia un'azienda "classica" cioè che vende merci diciamo che li invoglia a spendere quei soldi perchè comunque un minimo di ritorno "reale" loro lo hanno per il proprio marchio a metterlo da tutte le parti sulle maglie ecc. Il nome "Elliott" sulla maglia del Milan invece sarebbe in pratica a fondo perduto totale, esclusivamente per pompare il fatturato.
- tu dici che stanno tenendo a galla, io posso pure essere d'accordo però è il discorso che ho fatto già sopra. cioè dove sta scritto che possiamo trovare per forza uno che mette un sacco di milioni in perdita almeno all'inizio solo con la speranza di incassare di più dopo? cioè siccome ci sono altre 3/4 squadre che hanno avuto questa fortuna sembra quasi che debba essere una cosa automatica e dovuta. per tanti non è così. magari questi vogliono aumentare il fatturato "naturalmente", incassando più soldi aumentare gli investimenti in giovanili e infrastrutture e via dicendo. si, ovviamente è un processo lento. si, pure io vorrei uno che smiliarda e mi fa tutto quello che hai detto tu sopra in due anni. la cosa che mi fa strano è considerarla una cosa dovuta, quasi come se noi fossimo gli unici disperati a cui non è toccata questa giusta sorte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> allora, provo a dirti come la vedo io:
> - il discorso juve e infrastrutture per giovanili/under 23/femminile ecc. so che sembra brutto dirlo ma la juve sta avanti a noi ma di tanto proprio. secondo me pretendere che uno arrivi (uno qualsiasi dico e non elliott) e ci colmi questo gap in pochi mesi è difficile. la speranza è che facciano questi investimenti anche da noi nel corso degli anni.
> - il discoso inter anche qui indubbiamente è vero, loro hanno trovato una proprietà molto solida (e qui molti li deridevano o li deridono ancora adesso) che ha aumentato subito il fatturato con la sponsorizzazione del centro sportivo e altri sponsor dalla cina. se posso dire il fatto che suning sia un'azienda "classica" cioè che vende merci diciamo che li invoglia a spendere quei soldi perchè comunque un minimo di ritorno "reale" loro lo hanno per il proprio marchio a metterlo da tutte le parti sulle maglie ecc. Il nome "Elliott" sulla maglia del Milan invece sarebbe in pratica a fondo perduto totale, esclusivamente per pompare il fatturato.
> - tu dici che stanno tenendo a galla, io posso pure essere d'accordo però è il discorso che ho fatto già sopra. cioè dove sta scritto che possiamo trovare per forza uno che mette un sacco di milioni in perdita almeno all'inizio solo con la speranza di incassare di più dopo? cioè siccome ci sono altre 3/4 squadre che hanno avuto questa fortuna sembra quasi che debba essere una cosa automatica e dovuta. per tanti non è così. magari questi vogliono aumentare il fatturato "naturalmente", incassando più soldi aumentare gli investimenti in giovanili e infrastrutture e via dicendo. si, ovviamente è un processo lento. si, pure io vorrei uno che smiliarda e mi fa tutto quello che hai detto tu sopra in due anni. la cosa che mi fa strano è considerarla una cosa dovuta, quasi come se noi fossimo gli unici disperati a cui non è toccata questa giusta sorte.



Diciamo che da un po’ fastidio che capiti a squadre come la seconda squadra di Milano o squadrette senza storia nè blasone come PSG e City mentre il secondo club più glorioso al mondo sembra attrarre solo dei pezzenti cinesi o degli usurai ebrei.  *

Cioè, fossimo una Rometta qualunque, per quanto dia fastidio, “ci sta” che abbiano un Pallotta, mentre un Pallotta al Milan sarebbe un’ingiuria non da poco. Per fare le dovute proporzioni, sarebbe come se la Roma finisse in mano ad un Campedelli qualunque. 

* Ovviamente quella è stata solo la prima impressione sulla nuova proprietà, poi se Boban dice che la società è molto ambiziosa, che vuole fare una roba grande ecc io gli credo, quindi ciò vuol dire che degli investimenti importanti ci saranno. E a dire il vero questa estate senza CL stiamo spendendo cifre considerevoli, il che mi fa pensare che con la CL lo sarebbero stati ancora di più, e che una volta rientrati in CL per colmare il gap con la Juve non ci vorranno anni e anni (magari un triennio, ma non lustri).

Anche perché l’idea che Boban abbia parlato tanto per non la prendo nemmeno in considerazione.

Poi come al solito nella vita serve anche un po’ di fortuna.

Senza la nebbia di Belgrado avremmo due CL in meno (perché a quel tempo in CL ci andavano solo i campioni nazionali, noi non vincemmo lo scudetto nell’89, quindi senza vincere la CL, unica eccezione, a quei tempi, che ti dava accesso garantito a quella successiva anche senza essere campione nazionale, non avremmo giocato e vinto nemmeno quella del ‘90) nonostante quella di fine anni ‘80 fosse la squadra di calcio più forte di tutti tempi, e senza il polpaccio di Abbiati su Kallon le CL in meno sarebbero state tre (e con ogni probabilità Carletto sarebbe stato licenziato quindi non ci sarebbe stata nemmeno Atene, ma anche se così non fosse tre CL in meno sono tanta roba).

Anche la fortuna è una prerogativa dei vincenti, squadre vincenti e sfigatissime non ne ho mai viste. La sfortuna è tanto l’alibi dei perdenti quanto una delle componenti che rendono i perdenti tali.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (2 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> allora, provo a dirti come la vedo io:
> - il discorso juve e infrastrutture per giovanili/under 23/femminile ecc. so che sembra brutto dirlo ma la juve sta avanti a noi ma di tanto proprio. secondo me pretendere che uno arrivi (uno qualsiasi dico e non elliott) e ci colmi questo gap in pochi mesi è difficile. la speranza è che facciano questi investimenti anche da noi nel corso degli anni.
> - il discoso inter anche qui indubbiamente è vero, loro hanno trovato una proprietà molto solida (e qui molti li deridevano o li deridono ancora adesso) che ha aumentato subito il fatturato con la sponsorizzazione del centro sportivo e altri sponsor dalla cina. se posso dire il fatto che suning sia un'azienda "classica" cioè che vende merci diciamo che li invoglia a spendere quei soldi perchè comunque un minimo di ritorno "reale" loro lo hanno per il proprio marchio a metterlo da tutte le parti sulle maglie ecc. Il nome "Elliott" sulla maglia del Milan invece sarebbe in pratica a fondo perduto totale, esclusivamente per pompare il fatturato.
> - tu dici che stanno tenendo a galla, io posso pure essere d'accordo però è il discorso che ho fatto già sopra. cioè dove sta scritto che possiamo trovare per forza uno che mette un sacco di milioni in perdita almeno all'inizio solo con la speranza di incassare di più dopo? cioè siccome ci sono altre 3/4 squadre che hanno avuto questa fortuna sembra quasi che debba essere una cosa automatica e dovuta. per tanti non è così. magari questi vogliono aumentare il fatturato "naturalmente", incassando più soldi aumentare gli investimenti in giovanili e infrastrutture e via dicendo. si, ovviamente è un processo lento. si, pure io vorrei uno che smiliarda e mi fa tutto quello che hai detto tu sopra in due anni. la cosa che mi fa strano è considerarla una cosa dovuta, quasi come se noi fossimo gli unici disperati a cui non è toccata questa giusta sorte.



No ma non dico che debba essere una cosa dovuta, anzi; io mi riferivo al fatto che sta' storia del FPF che ci impedisce di spendere e spandere e ci tarpa le ali non è affatto vera, spiegando che già adesso Elliott potrebbe immettere legalmente nel Milan un bel pò di soldi. Se invece Elliott non vuole mettere soldi "a fondo perduto", nel senso spendere senza avere alcuna certezza di un ritorno economico, nessuno può farci niente; sia chiaro però che il non spendere è una loro precisa volontà, non una costrizione del FPF o di qualche altro cattivone che ci vuole male.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> No ma non dico che debba essere una cosa dovuta, anzi; io mi riferivo al fatto che sta' storia del FPF che ci impedisce di spendere e spandere e ci tarpa le ali non è affatto vera, spiegando che già adesso Elliott potrebbe immettere legalmente nel Milan un bel pò di soldi. Se invece Elliott non vuole mettere soldi "a fondo perduto", nel senso spendere senza avere alcuna certezza di un ritorno economico, nessuno può farci niente; sia chiaro però che il non spendere è una loro precisa volontà, non una costrizione del FPF o di qualche altro cattivone che ci vuole male.




C'è solo una cosa che i club detestano veramente del FPF, ed è pagare le multe.
Solo che fa brutto dire "non spendiamo perché non vogliamo pagare neanche un centesimo per le multe", quindi dicono "non spendiamo per i paletti del FPF", o ancora meglio "il FPF ci impone di autofinanziarci".


----------



## Jazzy R&B (4 Agosto 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è solo una cosa che i club detestano veramente del FPF, ed è pagare le multe.
> Solo che fa brutto dire "non spendiamo perché non vogliamo pagare neanche un centesimo per le multe", quindi dicono "non spendiamo per i paletti del FPF", o ancora meglio "il FPF ci impone di autofinanziarci".


Conta che però le multe arriverebbero se si infrangesse il FPF: cioè, se al massimo puoi auto sponsorizzarti per 60 mln, e invece ne metti 120, l'UEFA quei 60 mln eccedenti non te li calcola buoni per il bilancio.Ma se ti limiti a metterne 60, nessuno ti può dire niente.Da lì nasce il mio ragionamento: per poterci lamentare del FPF bisognerebbe prima riempire tutti gli "slot" che il FPF stesso concede; poi, fatto quello, se ancora non bastasse possiamo ragionare di FPF che ci tarpa le ali. Io invece continuo a vedere i Suma di turno in TV che vanno a dire "Non è che non vogliamo spendere, NON POSSIAMO spendere" col sorrisino come a dire "se volessimo ci compriamo tutti, solo che ce lo vietano".E lì mi sale il nazismo, perchè è tutto FALSO, falso, falso. Nessuno ci vieta niente, entro certi limiti...non c'è semplicemente la volontà di fare determinati investimenti.


----------

